# Hola from NC



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

What's up? Peace and welcome from a Charlotte cat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

nothin much , im currently in Winston


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Spartan-E27 said:


> I liam another newb from NC, havent been snowboarding for long just got back from my third or forth time in CO.


Nice! How'd it go and where'd you ride?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Awsome ,rode a rental ride board. currently nowhere, still working on gettin a board. and my parents car isnt really suited for the hills. but im looking to go to sugar or beech


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

hit up boards paradiese as soon as you can they had all boards for $199


welcome to the site.. I'm from charlotte


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Yo venomous, got a friend with a cabin near WP, and just got a last minute invite up... supposed to rain Saturday though, so not certain if I'm going... may be up that way though if you're out and about this weekend.

Regarding next week, still not sure at present, but the middle of the week looks best for me.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> Yo venomous, got a friend with a cabin near WP, and just got a last minute invite up... supposed to rain Saturday though, so not certain if I'm going... may be up that way though if you're out and about this weekend.
> 
> Regarding next week, still not sure at present, but the middle of the week looks best for me.


yeah i opted to stay here because of the rain... its supposed to be snowing on mondy in boone though so i am going to sugar monday. Still going back on friday too..


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> yeah i opted to stay here because of the rain... its supposed to be snowing on mondy in boone though so i am going to sugar monday. Still going back on friday too..


Supposed to snow in WV too, starting Saturday afternoon and then it sounds like all day on Sunday.

I want to riding next week, but after coming back from WV on Sunday night, I'll need a little rest.

I haven't been to Beech at all and they are doing $19 tix on Tuesdays. I've been thinking about hitting that.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i have my little one on tues and thurs nights so it makes those days hard for me


----------

